#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-11
<Kilos> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<Researcher> hello everyone
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> sorry guys my client is having trouble
<Researcher> :/
<Researcher> why it is getting floodout i have no idea
<Kilos> hi Researcher np
<Kilos> work is your income, thats first
<Kilos> i think the flooding thing is from trying to log inot too mant channels at once
<Intelligence> hmmm
<Kilos> hi Intelligence
<lubmil> http://4programmers.net/store/forum/84871054957813f038fa51.jpg
<pavlushka> Researcher-: looks like you dont need my help anymore, :p
<pavlushka> Researcher-: good luck
<zmeu_> wassup
<Kilos> hi zmeu_
<Kilos> which is him
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wrong channel
<Kilos> hmm...
<Researcher> hello everyone.
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> Mr. Whyte
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> how are ya man
<Whyte> helow everyone
 * Researcher slaps Whyte around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> hi hi
<Whyte> hi Kilos
<Researcher> meet Kilos the man
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> meet white the alien
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> :D
<Whyte> nice to meet you sir Kilos
<Whyte> hahahhaha lol
<Researcher> Whyte we have lot of good friends here
<Kilos> hi Whyte
<Researcher> like you.
<Researcher> :D
<Whyte> thank you researcher
<Researcher> you are welcome my dear
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> oh Researcher you should be able to edit your wiki page
<Researcher> Whyte do u use linux ?
<Researcher> Kilos i just saw a message i need to send the details to pavlushka
<Researcher> my irc client made me nut today
<Kilos> you should be able to edit it yourself
<Researcher> too much flooding for no reason, even i parted 15 channels, but still flooding out.
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> really
<Researcher> let me check
<Researcher> Whyte : are you a linux user ?
<Kilos> there was some app that another guy had installed that caused same flooding
<Researcher> i see
<Whyte> nope researcher
<Kilos> sympathies Whyte
<Whyte> hehehehe where u from Kilos
<Kilos> south africa
<Whyte> woow nice!
<Kilos> and i love ubuntu
<Kilos> kubuntu mainly
<Whyte> yeah me too!
<Kilos> i troll the worlds LoCos and try keep them active
<Researcher> whyte ubuntu is one of the best os
<Researcher> virus free
<Researcher> and we r here to help u
<Whyte> exactly! and the leading OS!
<Whyte> like much with the software platform
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> kubuntu is the second best OS imo
<Whyte> yeah help me buddy researcher heheehhee
<Kilos> best OS hasnt been made yet
<Researcher> bro u can run all windows softwares on ubuntu
<Whyte> you are my mentor researcher
<Researcher> i m
<Researcher> :)
<Whyte> ill be right back guys, i just woke up and im starving lol
<Researcher> eat eat
<Whyte> ill be back, thank u guys for the warm welcome here
<Whyte> ahhahahah yeah eat eat lots
<Researcher> u r welcome
<Researcher> i want u always here
<Researcher> let us untroduced yourself
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<Whyte> im back researcher
 * Whyte slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> haha
 * Whyte blurp... im full now
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> i am on call with my mother sister
<Researcher> :D
<Whyte> what time in south africa now kilos?
<Researcher> whyte you are in filpines
<Whyte> I live here in The Bahamas
<Kilos> 19.30
<Whyte> i often come and go here in The Bahamas and US
<Kilos> nice
<Whyte> but im mostly based here in The Bahamas
<Kilos> permanent holiday
<Whyte> hahahaha lol
<Whyte> i missed The Philippines
<Whyte> lol
<Whyte> good to see nice people here
<Kilos> yes
<Whyte> :-)
<Kilos> Researcher is happy too
<Whyte> hahahahaha really? why?
<Kilos> its his job to grow the channel with linux users
<Kilos> this channel was dead for years'
<Whyte> ohhh ic
<Whyte> well we can keep the channel alive again, only with " good" people
<Kilos> yes
<Whyte> its futile inviting crazy users
<Whyte> im here buddy to support you
<Kilos> we are trying to revive ubuntu in pk so more can apply for official ubuntu membership
<Whyte> :-)
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
 * Whyte studymode
<Kilos> hmm...
<ZmEu> hi
<ZmEu> Researcher: https://media.giphy.com/media/xT77YccX92gm59QnbG/giphy.gif
<Whyte> lol
<Whyte> kilos: im studying but im here lol hahahaha
<ZmEu> :))
<Kilos> as long as you are studying thats good
<Whyte> lol actually im finishing my project
<Whyte> hehehe
<Kilos> ai!
<Whyte> i need to beat the deadline of my project lol
<ZmEu> anyony know about kernel modules?
<Researcher> hello friends
<Researcher> i am back
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> hi lubmil
<Researcher> hi hi Whyte
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<lubmil> hej Researcher
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hej lubmil
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> how are you Kilos
<Researcher> sorry i were a bit busy today
<Kilos> sore head but alive
<Kilos> and near bedtime
<Researcher> ohh man
<Kilos> how are you
<Researcher> i am fine just got back from dinner
<Researcher> i have fish dinner tonight
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> so late
<Researcher> yeah actually went outside with family
<Researcher> so how is everything
<zaki> hi Researcher
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> my bad i lost pavlushka today
<Researcher> :D
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-12
 * Whyte slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
 * Whyte yawns... still awake :O
<Kilos> o/pk peeps
<lubmil> dzień
<ZmEu> hombre
 * ZmEu slaps Researcher with a small asteroid, rich in iron.
<pavlushka> lol
<Whyte> good morning !
<Whyte> hi pavslushka
 * Whyte slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
<Whyte> hi Kilos
<Researcher> hi Whyte
<Researcher> hi ZmEu
<Researcher> Whyte zmEu is also from undernet
<Researcher> hello everyone.
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi JeDa hi pavlushka hi Kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hi hi hi all
<pavlushka> Whyte: sorry for late reply, Hi,and good morning, :)
<JeDa> hey Researcher
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher
<Kilos> hi Researcher pavlushka Whyte ZmEu
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> oh and hi to everyone else as well
<ZmEu> Researcher: i already added application server
<ZmEu> on unet
<ZmEu> haha
<ChiefJustice> re
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-13
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> morning pk
<lubmil> Kilos: :)
 * Whyte hops
<Whyte> cyah laters
<Kilos> Researcher all ok there?
<Kilos> hi zaki
<Kilos> all irc has been quiet today
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> where  is pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> zaki: in Bangladesh, :p
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> can't see you.. :p
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-14
<SalimBinHamd> halo
<SalimBinHamd> haloo
<SalimBinHamd> how are you all guys keeping
<Kilos> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi Whyte lubmil
<lubmil> cześć Kilos :)
<ZmEu> hi
<Kilos-> hi ZmEu
<ZmEu> sup
<Kilos-> not much
<Kilos-> afternoon rest
<ZmEu> xD
<Kilos-> hi SalimBinHamd
<lubmil> http://4programmers.net/store/forum/84871054957813f038fa51.jpg
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en drwal
<ChanSeba> cleaver
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-15
<Whyte> hi-all
<ChiefJustice> hi Whyte
<Whyte> hi ChiefJustice :-)
<Whyte> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello Whyte ! Good morning I guess
<pavlushka> if you are from Karachi / Islamabad timezone!
<Whyte> good morning there.. its still evening here in my place
<pavlushka> Whyte: So you are in west from us and almost in UTC-6 timezone?
<Whyte> eastern daylight
<Whyte> EDT -0400
 * Whyte- slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
<Whyte-> u there researcher?
 * Whyte- slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> hi Whyte- Researcher and all others
<Whyte-> hi kilos
<Whyte-> Researcher when your online i have some query
<Whyte-> :-)
<lubmil> dzień
<pavlushka> wb Whyte !
<ZmEu> sal
<ZmEu> Researcher: you are idle too much bro
<Kilos> haha
<ZmEu> I need you!
<ZmEu> http://cnn.it/29GPExL
<ZmEu> paris
<zaki> hi Researcher
<ZmEu> sleep
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-16
<Whyte> Ola!
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> morning
<ZmEu> heya!
<Kilos> Researcher  Researcher- are you ok?
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 17 Jul 2016 00:03:57 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> already on Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-17
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> o/
<Researcher> hi Kilosssss
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> my dear friend
<Researcher> sorryyyy i was not in town
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher are you well?
<Researcher> my sister marriage is coming so i went to see the groom
<Kilos> aha
<Researcher> yeah i am all well just my laptop is having battery issue
<Kilos> mine too, just run on charger all the time
<Researcher> so how are you bro
<Researcher> sorry that i was not able to complete my wiki
<Researcher> i will do it today and ask pavlushka help
<Kilos> im ok ty, flu seems to be clearing slowly
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> no rush
<Researcher> glad to hear
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i will take some lunch
<Researcher> today toooo much heart
<Researcher> heat*
<Researcher> i need a cold beer :D
<Kilos> you must try let one of us know when you are going away
<Kilos> in todays world one never knows what can happen
<Researcher> yeahhh
<Kilos> beer gives you a fat tummy
<Researcher> actually it was an unplanned journey
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> np
<Researcher> i show u my pic and my wife pic
<Researcher> wait a sec
<Researcher> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210133594320199&l=45093b96cc
<Researcher> in between is brother daughter
<Researcher> this pic is mine solo
<Researcher> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208907870157861&l=b60dad712d
<Researcher> :)
<ZmEu> hi Researcher
<Kilos> haha you still young
<Researcher> hi ZmEu
<Researcher> yeahh
<Researcher> this is my marriage day pick
<Researcher> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208037506399311&l=1e32cb2d1d
<Researcher> actually God made me from special dust..... i am 34 but i still look like very young
<Researcher> i heard in my childhood if heart is clean the face tells
<Kilos> how can such an ugly guy catch such a pretty wife
<Researcher> ZmEu : whats up aline, did u process the freenode server link :D
<Researcher> hehehehheehhe
<ZmEu> Researcher: not yet, but with undernet ye
<Researcher> thats some time i also think Kilos :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no you make a nice couple
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> heheheh
<Researcher> thanks bro
<Researcher> ZmEu : did ur server getx your test link on undernet
<ZmEu> http://www.routing-com.undernet.org/showapp.php?ID=1468421718
<Researcher> wow let me check
<ZmEu> i have some difficult with network but i will fix today and tomorrow i will up new servers for freenode/unet
<ZmEu> From 192.168.200.1 icmp_seq=121 Destination Host Unreachable
<ZmEu> hehe
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> ZmEu we have 2 common friends :P~~~
<Researcher> simona and Gabi
<Researcher> bother are very old and nice friends
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher !
<pavlushka> Researcher: How are you?
<ZmEu> heh
<ZmEu> i dont know who is gabi
<ZmEu> =)
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> PRG
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> a
<ZmEu> haha
<Researcher> gabi purcaru
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> some haxor kid
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> some nice haxxor kid
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> i have too many friends but i dont know who are
<Researcher> and i never forget friends
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> even i remember the nicks of friends from year 1999 on undernet
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> dudu the bucharest admin were used to be my friend, but he got a job in national security so he left irc
<Researcher> vlad :D excellenta lot of old irc friends are no more join undernet
<ZmEu> me too but i cant keep all in mind
<Researcher> but now i give my time here on freenode
<Researcher> i hate undernet :D
<ZmEu> hehe\
<Researcher> but if u make me IrCop i will accept the offer
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> lol
<ZmEu> :D
<pavlushka> Its nice but why wilt old details? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha
<pavlushka> *with old details?
<Researcher> ohhhh
<Researcher> thanks pavlushka
<Researcher> :)
<ZmEu> hehe
<Researcher> atleast u reviewed
<Researcher> actually i cannot edit my wiki
<Researcher> 9 year old now
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> pavlushka can u please help me
<Researcher> ?
<Kilos> have you tried again
<pavlushka> Researcher: can you tell me who is localhost?
<Kilos> should be woring
<Kilos> working
<Researcher> localhost is obviously the admin of ubuntu wiki
<ZmEu> i hate ubuntu
<Researcher> :D
<pavlushka> Researcher: I am after you for more than two weeks for this, to help you
<ZmEu> not stable but official said its stable
<ZmEu> =)
<pavlushka> Researcher: Magar app haat hi nehi aante.
<Researcher> thanks pavlushka my appologies .. due to time difference
<Researcher> abhi may hath agaya na bhai
<Researcher> abhi aap jo kero meray sath may apka mujrim
<pavlushka> Chalo Dekhte hain
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> i go get some heat from the sun
<Kilos> carry on you guys
<Researcher> ok kilos
<Researcher> pavlushka can i pm you ?
<pavlushka> Researcher: So I am one year older than you, :p
<Researcher> nowayyyyy
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> really
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> bhai bhai bhai
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> hau hau
<Researcher> pavlushka u from chitagong
<Researcher> ?
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> zmEu :D
<Researcher> what os u have on server ?
<ZmEu> you cant see my writes
<ZmEu> :))
<ZmEu> debian
<ZmEu> im debian lover
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> undernet wants freebsd
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> ubuntu stuck
<ZmEu> not really
<ZmEu> on undernet is centos
<Researcher> no no man ubuntu is great
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> neah
<Researcher> i have 2 machines with more then 1000 days uptime
<ZmEu> ubuntu fuck the battery
<ZmEu> from 100%
<ZmEu> to 50%
<Researcher> and one machine with 750 days uptime
<ZmEu> crash the system
<ZmEu> +
<Researcher> zmEu if u tell me crash reason i can help you man
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> from 10 GB hdd , ubuntu use 5GB on GRUB and 2 GB on install
<ZmEu> ...
<Researcher> see the ubuntu server edition is different
<ZmEu> debian use just 2% of memory
<Researcher> i think u r confuse with the desktop edition
<ZmEu> ubuntu desktop, make me to change the battery of laptop
<ZmEu> light not work
<ZmEu> still power suck
<Researcher> ahhh
<Researcher> ahhh?
<ZmEu> and much more
<Researcher> did u tried the ubuntu edu ?
<ZmEu> nope
<ZmEu> i didnt try
<ZmEu> because killed my battery
<ZmEu> and i will dont use
<ZmEu> in next years
<ZmEu> :))
<ZmEu> i really hate ubuntu
<ZmEu> old version is good
<ZmEu> but from 9,10>
<ZmEu> they will fuck your laptop, resources
<Researcher> zmEu no no no no no
<ZmEu> waht i love from ubuntu its LUKS
<Researcher> ubuntu is no.1
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> they enrypted good
<ZmEu> when change user, u cant see
<Researcher> they have very strong encryption
<ZmEu> thats perfect
<ZmEu> but on stability....
<ZmEu> 000000000
<ZmEu> if i use Ubuntu, i will try without battery + virtual machine
<ZmEu> :))
<ZmEu> on ubuntu my battery has gone from 2h to 1h
<Researcher> bro stability is great better then debian i tried
<ZmEu> on debian
<ZmEu> after ubuntu crash my battery
<Researcher> lol
<ZmEu> i got 3-4 h
<ZmEu> debian-xfce debian-gnome
<ZmEu> + laptop-tools-mode
<Researcher> may be there were some bug which damaged the battery
<Researcher> which laptop u used ?
<ZmEu> on ubuntu,ubuntu-xfce
<ZmEu> fucked
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<ZmEu> 1h but 30min
<ZmEu> sincerly
<ZmEu> when i got fucked from ubuntu
<ZmEu> i used one DELL
<ZmEu> i7
<Researcher> ahhhh
<Researcher> now u try lubuntu
<ZmEu> now i have mac
<ZmEu> but
<ZmEu> i don't try
<Researcher> and i show u i am running pfsense router on dell pentium 4 laptop
<Researcher> with 89 days uptime
<ZmEu> my battery keep me 4h online
<ZmEu> if i got fucked again
<ZmEu> i will drop down ubuntu.com
<ZmEu> =)
<Researcher> no man
<Researcher> dont down the peaceful people
<Researcher> they helped a lot of people around the world to learn with linux
<Researcher> ubuntu is the only widely operated free project which helped almost all poor countries of the world
<Researcher> they also give free CDs
<Researcher> i like the good work
<ZmEu> i think debian it's good
<ZmEu> I'm use debian everywhere
<shani> zmEu there is not lot of difference between debian and ubuntu
<shani> :D
<shani> u know this ?
<ZmEu> 50%
<ZmEu> https://micahflee.com/2013/01/why-im-leaving-ubuntu-for-debian/
<shani> :D
<ZmEu> https://elementary.io/
<shani> :/
<ZmEu> :D
<ZmEu> https://www.linux.com/news/best-linux-distros-2016%20
<ZmEu> did u use steamos
<ZmEu> ?
<shani> yes
<shani> it is good
<shani> guys i have to leave for office
<shani> catch u all laters
<Whyte> Ola!good morning
<Kilos> hi Whyte
<Kilos> you missed Researcher- he has gone to the office already
<Whyte> hi kilos
<Whyte> yeah, its okay..
<Whyte> i just woke up.. although i barely just sleep an hour
<Kilos> wow
<Whyte> im soo busy with my work and real life
<Kilos> why so little
<Whyte> im doing a project.. work related and beating up the deadline next week
<Kilos> ok good luck
<Whyte> yeah thanks kilos
<Whyte> how u doing..
<Whyte> mybe i can catch him later... this is the problem with differnt time zone lol
<Kilos> im ok ty and you
<lu> Kilos: :)
<Whyte> im fine too
<Whyte> hi lu
<Kilos> hi lu
<Kilos> :D
<lubmil> Whyte: hej :-)
<Whyte> hows the farm work?
<Kilos> ok
<Whyte> helows lubmil :-)
<Whyte> how are you lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en całkiem dobrze
<ChanSeba> very well
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 17 Jul 2016 13:42:25 CEST
<pavlushka> Researcher-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha
<Whyte> hi pavlushka
<Whyte> lol! wiki done
<pavlushka> Hello Whyte !
<lubmil> "I remember my grandpa's last words: don't shake this ladder, you little bastard"
<lubmil> https://z-1-scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/13695909_713914562083307_1569131665_n.png?oh=129ae95e71142de1526ec88519287d47&oe=578BBCDD
<lubmil> :)
<Whyte> lubmil, where you from?
<lubmil> Poland, Zielona Gora
<lubmil> .g Poland, Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zielona_Góra | Zielona Góra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Whyte> nice lubmil :-)
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 20.56°C, Bezchmurnie, 1017 hPa, wsch. 04:59:45, zach. 21:07:50, wiatr 1.54 m/s (299°), wilg. 86%
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Bezchmurnie
<ChanSeba> Drizzle
<Whyte> :-)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a ty skąd jesteś?
<ChanSeba> where are you from?
<Whyte> im from the sunny Islands of the Bahamas
<Whyte> heheheheh
<lubmil> :)
<lubmil> .g the sunny Islands of the Bahamas
<ChanSeba> www.myoutislands.com/bahamas-resorts/weather | Bahamas Weather | The Out Islands of the Bahamas ||
<lubmil> .p Bahamas
<ChanSeba> Nassau, BS: 20°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1021 hPa, wsch. 12:30:15, zach. 02:00:45, wiatr 3.6 m/s (80°), wilg. 127%
<Whyte> :-)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Rozproszone chmury
<ChanSeba> Scattered clouds
<ZmEu> ;D
<ZmEu> i restarted the network
<ZmEu> Researcher-:
<ZmEu> shani: you sleep
<lubmil> http://www.maltron.com/shop/product/5349-maltron-two-hand-3d-fully-ergonomic-keyboards-for-poland-us-english
<ZmEu> hello friends
<ZmEu> are you sleeping
<ZmEu> ^^
<ZmEu> you have just one life
<lubmil> hej ZmEu
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale faktycznie, czas już spać ;>
<ChanSeba> but really, it's time to sleep ;>
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 17 Jul 2016 15:58:46 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en o tej porze wszyscy normalni ludzie śpią
<ChanSeba> at this time most normal people are sleeping
<ZmEu> heya
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<ZmEu> heya
<zmeu> hi
<zmeu> ./aria2c "magnet:?xt=urn:btih:C8DAC83957B7E039712F4AEC27AADA285E6F672F&dn=Generation+X+S01E01+HDTV+x264+%5BStB%5D&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Finferno.demonoid.ooo%3A3392%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.aletorrenty.pl%3A2710%2Fannounce&tr=udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce&tr=udp://tracker.leechers-paradise.org:6969/announce&tr=udp://coppersurfer.tk:6969/announce"
#ubuntu-pk 2017-07-12
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> any guys around ?
<Haris> anyone know how to remove mysql from out-of-the-box watchdog on 14.04 ?
